

Stock Selloff May Have Been Triggered by a Trader Error - icey
http://www.cnbc.com/id/36999483

======
bitdiddle
maybe so, but the fear has been building for some time now. Look at how much
the yield on 30 yr. treasuries has dropped in the last month or so:

[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^TYX&t=3m&l=on&z...](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^TYX&t=3m&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=)

------
dmfdmf
This is probably Fed spin to calm the mark by providing a non-economic reason
for the sell off. No surprise CitiGroup is involved -- the Fed's Plunge
Protection Team is going to need to hide their tracks better if they hope to
continue to perpetuate their fraud.

------
tlrobinson
Accenture? <http://www.google.com/finance?q=acn>

------
joe-mccann
This is complete horseshit. The "trader" was a "computer".

------
melling
s 10b aapl <RETURN> go for coffee ...

------
kgermino
What's a few billion shares among friends?

------
digitallogic
Is xkcd not yet standard reading for developers in finance?
<http://xkcd.com/327/>

